# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Lucy girl..................................

## PitOnTheProwl

Well its the start/end of a good and bad week.
17 years is a long time and you will be missed.
You are not in pain anymore.

----------

_alan12013_ (08-03-2014)

----------


## brock lesser

Sorry Man.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I'm so sorry, but at least she's not suffering anymore and she lived a happy long life with you  :Smile:  I know how you feel. August 10th is the day we had to put my first and only dog to sleep. It marks the first year of my life that I haven't had a dog.

----------

_alan12013_ (08-03-2014)

----------

